# Fair Chase?



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was recently thinking about the upcoming season and was contemplating using a recurve. I want to do this because i am an advocate of fair chase. I then thought deeper into "what is fair chase?" I want to hear your opinions on fair chase as far as scent cover, firearms/bows, technology like rangefinders and binoculars, extremely realistic camo, sights (magnification and more than 3 pins), bows exceeding 300 fps, and many more. If you feel i missed any or have any opinions on what i have included, please post a reply as i am very interested to learn the opinions of others on fair chase.


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sometimes it like technology gives us an unfair advantage. But it certainly makes us more efficient and I think you owe to the animal you hunt ti be efficient.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think if your following all rules and regulations, and taking wild animals, your pretty well within my parameters for fair chase. there are alot of things i dont do, but dont consider them unethical at all. like taking antelope from a blind, nothing wrong with it, but id rather decoy, or stalk one. id never sat in a treestand until i started bowhunting, and thats the only time i do, but even with a bow, its alot of fun trying to stalk deer. i dont consider high fence hunts hunting, since the game is not wild, and for that reason, i could care less who shoots domestic animals, and what they kill them with. i dont agree with crossbows being allowed for archery hunting for the able bodied.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Well said travler enough said


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey traveler. Would you not agree that throwing a spear could be ethical if you practiced everyday and could hit the size of a deers heart at ten yards, would this not be both fair chase and an efficent way of killing an animal


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

neb_bo said:


> i dont consider high fence hunts hunting, since the game is not wild, and for that reason, i could care less who shoots domestic animals, and what they kill them with.


So you would not mind if I took a baseball bat and bludgeoned some farmed deer to death? Or how about kicking your dog to death since it's a domestic animal? :eyeroll:


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

If the state you live in has a spear season, then by all means have at it. How long do you think it be before the wooden spears are replaced with carbon composite spears with expandable spear heads. I believe in tradition, but you cant stop progress either. Do you use a musket to hunt deer or a cane pole to fish with?


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry, the spear was just an example. The point im trying to get across is that you dont need extremely high tech equipment to be an effective hunter. Also, was the comment on killing the dudes dog necesarry


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

Honestly, I wish I had the stones to use my recurve. Im always thinking that the buck of a lifetime will pop out at 35 yds or some other nightmare like that. I think to hunt with a recurve you have to commit to it and I am not ready to do that. I have the highest respect for those of you that do.

AND DONT KICK THE DOG


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

huntnfishnd- my dogs are members of my family. do not bring my family into this. i think you should apologize for that comment.

as far as bludgeoning a farmed deer, how do you think that beef you had for dinner tonight died? it sure as heck wasnt grazing in a pasture when a hunters bullet struck it. i didnt say i support high fence operations, but as to how they hunt, i dont care. if they did a spot and stalk on an animal in a 3000 acre enclosure, and shot it with a centerfire rifle, is it any more sportsmanlike than if they sat over a baitpile, and shot it with a crossbow? either way its not a wild animal, so why does it matter how they kill it?


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

first of all beef comes from cows not deer....lol....and to solve the recurve problem....buy a freaken compound bow and you would will be able to shoot at 35 yards....lol....and it doesn't matter what kind of technology you have because when it all comes down to it....you have to be stealthly while trying to pull a bow back and being able to hold stead and make a good shot.....a rangefinder will not help you hold your bow steady or control breathing while being quit...... :strapped:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> first of all beef comes from cows not deer


yes, i realize that. my point is that a fenced in deer is the same as a cow. it is not wild, it is someones property, and if someone is willing to pay that person to kill it, they can do it however they want because its not hunting.

if you read my original post, you will see that i clearly stated that i was reffering only to the taking of wild game as ethical. i do not consider high fence hunts ethical, and i do not consider them hunting. however, huntnfishnd missed that, and quickly jumped to the conclusion that i was supporting high fence hunting, and then proceeded to contradict himself by saying that its unethical to kill a domestic deer in the same way that alot of pigs and cows that are now packaged beef and pork that he porbably eats everyday are killed. meanwhile he also showed his values by comparing a close family member of mine to livestock. kind of like if you told someone there mother was a sow.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

haha I know I was just joking around....and that is true.... :toofunny:


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

> Or how about kicking your dog to death since it's a domestic animal?


Ouch! Why would you say something like that? 
I don't think this neb bo fella said anything about cruel unjust killing of any animals? I can probably bet that he wasn't intending "kicking a dog to death" as a means of harvesting an animal, domestic or wild.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

maybe he was talking about a coyote... :toofunny: :bartime:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The point is he said he did not care how domestic animals were killed. Is a dog a domestic animal? I believe it is.

Just trying to point out how ridiculous his statement was. :wink:


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

not if it has an owner....because it is not consider wild anymore then.....because domestic mean wild.....a coyote would be consider a domestic dog..... :bartime:


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

joseph said:


> first of all beef comes from cows not deer....lol....and to solve the recurve problem....buy a freaken compound bow and you would will be able to shoot at 35 yards....lol....and it doesn't matter what kind of technology you have because when it all comes down to it....you have to be stealthly while trying to pull a bow back and being able to hold stead and make a good shot.....a rangefinder will not help you hold your bow steady or control breathing while being quit...... :strapped:


Dumbass, this article isnt about being able to make 35 yard shots, its on fair chase


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

dip**** you said that a 35 yard shot was nightmare.....what does that have to do with a fair chase?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

joe just stop relpying ur dump :withstupid:


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

haha hus your gay....hunters are not suppose to be gay.....lol :rollin:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

this is about fair chase not tell people they are gay and i straight u have not even had a gf yet now its over his forum is about fairchase


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another twist....

I know you are talking about technology. Look at todays optics, bullets, and calibers of rifles.

If any of you watch the Best of the West hunting show. They are taking some shots at 800+ yards. Now is this Fair Chase.?


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i seen that the other night idk i think it is a fair chase because it is a 50/50 chance u willk hit it and i know the opics are getting better and better everyyear but i can say it is getting to a point where it is no fair chase


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

whatever hus..... :beer: :dead: :bartime:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

ghost....is it a 50/50 chance you are going to make the shot. The animal is unaware of you at that distance. I mean you could be walking on one ridge and across the valley on the other ridge you can see the animal. You range it, set up a rest (I have seen it once where they set up a gun vise!), and then just squeeze the trigger. They were not trying to conceal movement if they had time to set up a gun vise.

To me that is not hunting/fair chase but shooting. But again I am not going to put down people that want to do it. I just hope they are skilled enough to make a clean kill shot at that range.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well when they si up s vise hat is un fair!


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

if you think 800+ is unfair..what about the 50 cal rifle......now is that a fair chase?


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

joseph said:


> d*psh*t you said that a 35 yard shot was nightmare.....what does that have to do with a fair chase?


Can you or can you not read, the 35 yard shot comment was not me. Also, using a recurve and giving up the long shots is fair chase. I think i should start you off easy on the concept: go on google and type in fair chase.


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fair Chase to me means a wild animal that is not fenced in. I dont understand why people pay big money to whack some exotic sheep or deer in a cage. Thats the kind of S--t that causes problems with the Liberal Tree huggers. I dont think it matters what bow you hunt with as long as you can shoot it efficiently.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

neb_bo said:


> yes, i realize that. my point is that a fenced in deer is the same as a cow. it is not wild, it is someones property, and if someone is willing to pay that person to kill it, they can do it however they want because its not hunting.


Wow guys, that statement just makes too much sense.

Your wasting your breath neb....most guys on here are anti "high fence", as their still relating that deer to its wild relatives, but we know its not wild.


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I appreciate you guys' responses, keep shooting, and no fences :bartime:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> Just trying to point out how ridiculous his statement was.


how is it rediculous? can you honestly tell me that you give two ****s how your dinner died? people like you are the reason millions of pounds of perfectly good beef was wasted.

you and all your hippie friends need to sit down and be quiet. talking about killing someones dog is something a peta member would do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Pabowhunter92, you may want to try a new thread to get the answers you are looking for. This one has become personal and lost any value it may have had. Maybe ask a number of specific questions rather than one general one that opens to many doors, and easily becomes contentious.


----------

